# what kind of mix is it?



## tyler (Dec 2, 2008)

can you tell just by liking at a picture what kind of mix it is?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Sometimes it is easier to guess than others.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

It's easier to guess when the dog is older. Fun game though, guess the mix.


----------



## tyler (Dec 2, 2008)

here is a picture of the puppy. what kind of mix do you think it is?


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

It's really hard to guess with a puppy because you can't tell what it will grow into when it's all grown up. A lot of guessing is based on the dog's adult build and structure, not so much its coloring. So it's hard to tell when they're that little.

The puppy in the photo looks like a GSD puppy to me. But like I said, at this stage, that's pretty much guessing.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Looks like a black and tan GSD with white spotting. But very hard to tell for certain from that pic alone. More pics, including some standing and profile views would help.


----------



## tyler (Dec 2, 2008)

so there is really no way to tell what kind of mix it is if it's still a pup


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

No, there really isn't any way to be certain, though more photos would help.

That pup definitely has some GSD in it, may even be purebred or if a mix its a high percentage mix. But no, we can't tell you for certain if it's purebred or if it is mixed what it is mixed with based off that photo.


----------



## tyler (Dec 2, 2008)

ok i will try to get more pics


----------



## tyler (Dec 2, 2008)

here are some of her pics:
















<a href="http://s235.photobucket.com/albums/ee260/tylerg_010/?action=view&current=482140723406_0_ALB.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i235.photobucket.com/albums/ee260/tylerg_010/482140723406_0_ALB.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Definitely looks purebred. Beautiful pup!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

She looks pure to me too. What a cutie!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

a great little German Shepherd dog, Enjoy the puppy stage!


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

I second, third, fourth the all German Shepherd choice.
What a cutie!


----------

